# 2001 audi A6 2.7 turbo for sale $3800



## blackjetta23 (Nov 20, 2009)

the car is my mothers it has 160k miles has new turbos and timing belt was replcaed runs and shifts great. the only thing the car needs is a o2 sensor i bought the parts i just dont have the time to change it for her, she currently no longer drives the vehicle she bought a new car, interior is a 10/10 exterior is a 7/10 runs perfect for more info call 631 561 3341 or text me tires are good car is automatic


----------

